# Initiation is officially tomorrow night.



## Capricornguy (Oct 22, 2019)

They said it will take as long as an hour and a half. 

I was like "whooooooaaaaa" In my keanu reeves voice when they said that.

Going to eat and then get initiated. Don't want to ruin my new suit I just got though lol.


On a side note I told a few friends and one wanted to join but I don't want him to join my lodge because he's my bosses boss lol, but we're friends. How would I go about doing that?


----------



## David612 (Oct 22, 2019)

We did a first degree Monday, took 2 hours. 
I’d recommend eating a little before hand at least, lots of stuff to do.
Any man can petition any lodge he wishes and as long as he meets the criteria and no brother has a legitimate reason to object he should be embraced as a bother.


Good luck mate. I’m sure you will enjoy


----------



## Scoops (Oct 23, 2019)

David612 said:


> I’d recommend eating a little before hand at least, lots of stuff to do.



But don't drink too much liquid though!

Good luck! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keith C (Oct 23, 2019)

Before you decide to eat too much before your Initiation, check regarding plans for food at your Lodge before or after the Degree.  At my Lodge we always have food, , depending on who is the Junior Warden, it may be before the Extra Meeting, after or both!

Good luck and enjoy the journey!


----------



## Keith C (Oct 23, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> On a side note I told a few friends and one wanted to join but I don't want him to join my lodge because he's my bosses boss lol, but we're friends. How would I go about doing that?



Why does his position as your Bosses Boss make you not want him to join?  I would think the opportunity to have him see you in the best light possible and call you "Brother" would be a favorable circumstance.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Oct 23, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> On a side note I told a few friends and one wanted to join but I don't want him to join my lodge because he's my bosses boss lol, but we're friends. How would I go about doing that?



If he is interested in joining you really have no say in which lodge he joins.....

Unless your one of those MM who throws a BB for petty reasons.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 23, 2019)

David612 said:


> We did a first degree Monday, took 2 hours.
> I’d recommend eating a little before hand at least, lots of stuff to do.
> Any man can petition any lodge he wishes and as long as he meets the criteria and no brother has a legitimate reason to object he should be embraced as a bother.
> 
> ...



I'm still blown away. It was pretty intense. I was shocked and yeah I fell for the usual trick. However It was awesome. Proud to call myself a mason. My uncle gave me a token of UGLE gloves which he said were very expensive. His words of his appreciation for my initiation almost made me shed a tear during the final initiation and ending.

Also my pants almost fells off during it. They're broken lol.

It was a very spiritual awakening experience. I feel like a man now.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 23, 2019)

Thomas Stright said:


> If he is interested in joining you really have no say in which lodge he joins.....
> 
> Unless your one of those MM who throws a BB for petty reasons.



No he actually lives in the opposite direction of me so it would make sense for him to find a lodge on the way home. I'm asking for recommendations tomorrow.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 24, 2019)

Congratulations Brother! Please keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 24, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother! Please keep us informed of your progress.


Thank you. My mentor is very serious and wants my work to start today or tomorrow.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 24, 2019)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations Brother! Please keep us informed of your progress.



One thing I am curious about is the deal with the "catholics" I am irish and was raised catholic. What is that all about?


----------



## Elexir (Oct 25, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> One thing I am curious about is the deal with the "catholics" I am irish and was raised catholic. What is that all about?



The RCC has a bit of a problem with freemasonry for historical and theological reasons. If you go by the official stance a Catholic that was a freemason where to be ex-comunicated before Vatican II. After Vatican II you are forbidden to take mass.
Some bishops has diffrent in-official stances of course.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 25, 2019)

Elexir said:


> The RCC has a bit of a problem with freemasonry for historical and theological reasons. If you go by the official stance a Catholic that was a freemason where to be ex-comunicated before Vatican II. After Vatican II you are forbidden to take mass.
> Some bishops has diffrent in-official stances of course.



How do I explain to my catholic side of the family I’ll be spending the holidays with if they were to try and get me to go to their church?


----------



## Chaz (Oct 25, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> How do I explain to my catholic side of the family I’ll be spending the holidays with if they were to try and get me to go to their church?


You are allowed to attend Catholic Church, you're just not allowed to partake in the communion. I believe that is the official view per the Catholic Church.


----------



## Capricornguy (Oct 26, 2019)

So no bread and wine? Damn. But at least I can attend. My fathers side are die hard Catholics.


----------



## frehm (Oct 26, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So no bread and wine? Damn. But at least I can attend. My fathers side are die hard Catholics.



Or you choose not to tell the church...


----------



## David612 (Oct 26, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So no bread and wine? Damn. But at least I can attend. My fathers side are die hard Catholics.


Part of our interview process involves confirming with the candidate that their family know their intention to become a member of the craft and that they have no objections.

We don’t want any drama.

if you being a mason is going to be an issue in their eyes and cause problems you need to be on top of it.

I have members of the clergy on my fathers side and my aunt and I have exchanged bibles, she gave me a study guide and a new international and I gave her a Masonic bible.
They know that their faith isn’t mine and I do not hold it against them for not sharing my views and in turn they don’t hold mine against me- I don’t take communion and they don’t attend lodge events. 

It’s important that no disrepute falls on the craft.


----------



## jermy Bell (Oct 27, 2019)

It's sad, here 19 years ago we awoke to a brand new century. And the only thing I can say with the church or other things to that nature is don't ask, don't tell.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 27, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> One thing I am curious about is the deal with the "catholics" I am irish and was raised catholic. What is that all about?


It's all about you. If you have an issue with being a Mason and a Catholic, then it's an issue. Other than that, you can keep it private. It's between you, your brethren and God at that point. I know several Catholic Masons.


----------



## Keith C (Oct 28, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So no bread and wine? Damn. But at least I can attend. My fathers side are die hard Catholics.



I am just a little confused.

Are you Roman Catholic?  Have you been confirmed and received Holy Communion?

If you are Roman Catholic, I would think you would be aware of the rules surrounding Holy Communion.  If you are NOT Roman Catholic, ie you have not been Confirmed in the Roman Catholic Church, you are not permitted to receive Holy Communion anyway, Mason or not.

(Knowledge obtained from before Wife and I got married.  We had to decide where to get married and what faith path to follow afterwards.  She was Roman Catholic, I was Presbyterian.  We made a decision in the Month of February.  For the past 30 years she has told whoever asks "I gave up being Catholic for Lent!)


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 1, 2019)

So I just found out my bosses boss sells those weed vape pins which is a federal crime in our area. That's out. My work is going good. I meet every day and hustle. I'm at the oath.

That oath is LOONNNGG.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So I just found out my bosses boss sells those weed vape pins which is a federal crime in our area. That's out. My work is going good. I meet every day and hustle. I'm at the oath.
> 
> That oath is LOONNNGG.


The vape pens are illegal? Also if it's illegal specifically in your area it wouldn't be a federal law I don't think. I think they are federally legal.


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 1, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> So I just found out my bosses boss sells those weed vape pins which is a federal crime in our area. That's out. My work is going good. I meet every day and hustle. I'm at the oath.
> 
> That oath is LOONNNGG.


Federal crimes are federal crimes throughout the US. 
I think you mean vape pens. Such products are only illegal paraphernalia when intended for the consumption of illegal substances. 

And I would recommend you be circumspect in making such claims in public.


----------



## Capricornguy (Nov 2, 2019)

Glen Cook said:


> Federal crimes are federal crimes throughout the US.
> I think you mean vape pens. Such products are only illegal paraphernalia when intended for the consumption of illegal substances.
> 
> And I would recommend you be circumspect in making such claims in public.



I will ask my mentor/teacher. I have another who is interested who has a cousin that is a past master.

I would not feel decent upon the candidate attempting being initiated with my reference, selling illegal substances. This was made news to me yesterday. Being caught he would not be a good member to the lodge.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 5, 2019)

Capricornguy said:


> One thing I am curious about is the deal with the "catholics" I am irish and was raised catholic. What is that all about?


It's long and complicated... and often written about from certain points of view. If you know your history, it is interesting to note Dan O'Connell was a Freemason. The local Bishop made him resign... O'Connell's only complaint about Freemasons was we drink (he was teetotal.)

You might find this of interest.
http://www.lodgedevotion.net/devoti...y-2015-a-glimpse-at-irish-freemasonry-2015-04

Me, I've been through the Catholic Sacraments (except marriage - never been married).. I simply don't tell the Church I am a Freemason.. but I am not a very good Catholic - because I don't believe in Papal Infallibility; because, again, I know History and how it has been used..


----------

